# Wireless doesn't work (wpa_supplicant) [PARTIALLY SOLVED]

## the naked walrus

EDIT: No longer getting unknown symbol/ath0 does not exist problems, but now I have the same hanging problem as this guy: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2647364.html

===========================================

I cannot get wireless working for the life of me.

I have emerged the following:

baselayout (1.11.13)

madwifi_driver (0.1_pre20050420)

wpa_supplicant (0.3.8-r1)

wireless-tools (27-r1)

The wireless section of my /etc/conf.d/net looks like this:

```
iface_ath0="dhcp"

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth0="-Dmadwifi"
```

/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf is taken directly from http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4:

```
# The below line not be changed otherwise we refuse to work

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

# Ensure that only root can read the WPA configuration

ctrl_interface_group=0

# Let wpa_supplicant take care of scanning and AP selection

ap_scan=1

# Simple case: WPA-PSK, PSK as an ASCII passphrase, allow all valid ciphers

network={

  ssid="simple"

  psk="very secret passphrase"

  # The higher the priority the sooner we are matched

  priority=5

}

# Same as previous, but request SSID-specific scanning (for APs that reject

# broadcast SSID)

network={

  ssid="second ssid"

  scan_ssid=1

  psk="very secret passphrase"

  priority=2

}

# Only WPA-PSK is used. Any valid cipher combination is accepted

network={

  ssid="example"

  proto=WPA

  key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

  pairwise=CCMP TKIP

  group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

  psk=06b4be19da289f475aa46a33cb793029d4ab3db7a23ee92382eb0106c72ac7bb

  priority=2

}

# Plaintext connection (no WPA, no IEEE 802.1X)

network={

  ssid="plaintext-test"

  key_mgmt=NONE

}

# Shared WEP key connection (no WPA, no IEEE 802.1X)

network={

  ssid="static-wep-test"

  key_mgmt=NONE

  wep_key0="abcde"

  wep_key1=0102030405

  wep_key2="1234567890123"

  wep_tx_keyidx=0

  priority=5

}

# Shared WEP key connection (no WPA, no IEEE 802.1X) using Shared Key

# IEEE 802.11 authentication

network={

  ssid="static-wep-test2"

  key_mgmt=NONE

  wep_key0="abcde"

  wep_key1=0102030405

  wep_key2="1234567890123"

  wep_tx_keyidx=0

  priority=5

  auth_alg=SHARED

}

# IBSS/ad-hoc network with WPA-None/TKIP

network={

  ssid="test adhoc"

  mode=1

  proto=WPA

  key_mgmt=WPA-NONE

  pairwise=NONE

  group=TKIP

  psk="secret passphrase"

}
```

I can modprobe ath_hal, but modprobing wlan, wlan_acl, wlan_ccmp, wlan_tkip, wlan_wep, wlan_xauth, ath_rate_amrr, ath_rate_onoe, and ath_pci returns the following:

```
FATAL: Error inserting wlan (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/net/wlan.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

dmesg says:

```
wlan: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

wlan: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

wlan_acl: Unknown symbol ieee80211_aclator_unregister

wlan_acl: Unknown symbol ether_sprintf

wlan_acl: Unknown symbol ieee80211_aclator_register

wlan: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

wlan_ccmp: Unknown symbol ether_sprintf

wlan_ccmp: Unknown symbol crypto_alloc_tfm

wlan_ccmp: Unknown symbol ieee80211_crypto_unregister

wlan_ccmp: Unknown symbol crypto_free_tfm

wlan_ccmp: Unknown symbol ieee80211_notify_replay_failure

wlan_ccmp: Unknown symbol ieee80211_crypto_register

wlan: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

wlan_tkip: Unknown symbol ether_sprintf

wlan_tkip: Unknown symbol ieee80211_notify_michael_failure

wlan_tkip: Unknown symbol ieee80211_crypto_unregister

wlan_tkip: Unknown symbol ieee80211_notify_replay_failure

wlan_tkip: Unknown symbol ieee80211_crypto_register

wlan: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

wlan_wep: Unknown symbol ether_sprintf

wlan_wep: Unknown symbol rc4_init

wlan_wep: Unknown symbol ieee80211_crypto_unregister

wlan_wep: Unknown symbol rc4_crypt_skip

wlan_wep: Unknown symbol ieee80211_crypto_register

wlan: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

wlan_xauth: Unknown symbol ieee80211_authenticator_unregister

wlan_xauth: Unknown symbol ieee80211_authenticator_register

wlan: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

ath_rate_amrr: Unknown symbol ether_sprintf

ath_rate_amrr: Unknown symbol ieee80211_iterate_nodes

wlan: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

ath_rate_onoe: Unknown symbol ether_sprintf

ath_rate_onoe: Unknown symbol ieee80211_iterate_nodes

wlan: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

ath_rate_onoe: Unknown symbol ether_sprintf

ath_rate_onoe: Unknown symbol ieee80211_iterate_nodes

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ath_rate_tx_complete

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_encap

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_input

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ifattach

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_sysctl_register

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_beacon_update

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ath_rate_attach

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ether_sprintf

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ifdetach

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_free_node

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ath_rate_newassoc

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_notify_michael_failure

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_dump_pkt

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ath_rate_node_copy

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_media_change

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_beacon_alloc

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_find_node

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_mhz2ieee

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ath_rate_node_cleanup

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ath_rate_detach

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_next_scan

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_media_init

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_media_status

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_announce

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_chan2ieee

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_state_name

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ath_rate_node_init

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ath_rate_findrate

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_crypto_encap

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_chan2mode

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_getrssi

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ath_rate_newstate

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ath_rate_setupxtxdesc
```

And, finally, /etc/init.d/net.ath0 start returns:

```
* Caching service dependencies ...                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Starting ath0

grep: /proc/net/wireless: No such file or directory

grep: /proc/net/wireless: No such file or directory

 *   Bringing up ath0

 *     dhcp

 *       ath0 does not exist                                                                            [ !! ]
```

Although /etc/init.d/net.ath0 does, in fact, exist

```
# ls -l /etc/init.d/net.ath0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 18 Aug 12 09:35 /etc/init.d/net.ath0 -> /etc/init.d/net.lo
```

Last edited by the naked walrus on Sat Aug 13, 2005 10:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ph03n1x

Have you compiled wireless network suuport into your kernel?

Drivers -> Network -> Wireless ...

----------

## the naked walrus

Device Drivers -> Networking Support -> Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

```
  x x               [*] Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions                       x x  

  x x               ---   Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)                                  x x  

  x x               < >   STRIP (Metricom starmode radio IP) (NEW)                                      x x  

  x x               < >   Aironet Arlan 655 & IC2200 DS support (NEW)                                   x x  

  x x               < >   AT&T/Lucent old WaveLAN & DEC RoamAbout DS ISA support (NEW)                  x x  

  x x               < >   AT&T/Lucent old WaveLAN Pcmcia wireless support (NEW)                         x x  

  x x               < >   Xircom Netwave AirSurfer Pcmcia wireless support (NEW)                        x x  

  x x               ---   Wireless 802.11 Frequency Hopping cards support                               x x  

  x x               < >   Aviator/Raytheon 2.4MHz wireless support (NEW)                                x x  

  x x               ---   Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support                                        x x  

  x x               < >   Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 ISA and PCI cards (NEW)                       x x  

  x x               < >   Hermes chipset 802.11b support (Orinoco/Prism2/Symbol) (NEW)                  x x  

  x x               < >   Atmel at76c50x chipset  802.11b support (NEW)                                 x x  

  x x               ---   Wireless 802.11b Pcmcia/Cardbus cards support                                 x x  

  x x               < >   Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 PCMCIA cards (NEW)                            x x  

  x x               < >   Planet WL3501 PCMCIA cards (NEW)                                              x x  

  x x               ---   Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support                             x x  

  x x               < >   Intersil Prism GT/Duette/Indigo PCI/Cardbus (NEW)
```

Do I need anything else?

----------

## ph03n1x

Hmm obviously your missing something:

FATAL: Error inserting wlan (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/net/wlan.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

But i dunno what it could be atm, already late here  :Wink:  sry

----------

## the naked walrus

While changing my kernel for an unrelated reason (ati drivers), I noticed this after make && make modules_install:

```
WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/net/ath_pci.ko needs unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/net/wlan_ccmp.ko needs unknown symbol crypto_alloc_tfm

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/net/wlan_ccmp.ko needs unknown symbol crypto_free_tfm
```

How can I resolve this? Presumably by enabling something in my kernel?

----------

## NightDragon

Hi everybody.

Just i've tried today some Things with madwifi and co.

So i've found out some new infos.

For your problem, try this:

```

cd /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/net

rm *

emerge madwifi-driver
```

Had the same problem like you (unresolved symbol-referneces etc..)

So i worked on them about 2 days and found out, that an clean of the directory above, followed by "remerge" the drivers, works.

Maybe it's interessing for you: somewhere here in the forum, theres an CVS-Ebuild of the madwifi-driver.

So this drivers a more up-to-date than that one which are in portage.

PS.: atm i'm experimenting with the new wpa_supplicant (0.4.3-r1) which has better improvement for the new baselayout (no init script and an GUI-Application called wpa_gui). But i hadn't got it to work correctly. - I hope i can solve that problem till the evening...

----------

## nadi

Thanks Nightdragon! I had exactly the same problem, ath_pci worked when I used kernel buildin, but when tried to used modules, I could not upload it using modprobe ath_pci, until I cd to this directory,

cd /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/net 

and rm *, and eventually re-emerged madwifi-driver.

Thanks a lot, now it is working nicely!

Nadi

----------

## egberts

From the look of your missing symbols, could you be missing the 

```
ath_hal.ko 
```

kernel module?  This module has to be the first one loaded before 

```
wlan.ko
```

.

----------

## agustin

Nightdragon, you kick ass. This worked perfectly for me.

----------

